# Solid surface turkey calls



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

To start off im not a turkey hunter but i do solid surface work and lately ive been having people ask me about making turkey calls outta it. Like i said i dont turkey hunt so i just told them i have no clue and wondered maybe if any you guys know anything about it or if anyone has ever made one. I got lots of scrap and would like to utilize it for something. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Corian? Yes some are making the actual pots out of them.. Some are using them for striker tips and some for mouth pieces on trumpet yelpers.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Id be interested in getting some material from you. I turn all kinds of material. I shot you a pm.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Corian is a loose word for the material. Corian is an actual brand of solid surface but most relate to the material as that when it could be something else such as a product from LG and various other companies which are the same thing just not that brand so to say. But yes thats what i got and do for a living.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol thats not exactly it. Dupont makes corian lg makes hi macs but it is relatively the same. That sounds better and what i meant to say just typin a little to fast and not thinkin


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Most call makers use the term "corian" in their description


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yea everyone i know calls it that to just thought id throw that out there cause there can be a huge price difference in the materials and i didnt know if it needed to be corian or if its just any solid surface but i would guess that its any of it just thats the term everyone relates to. On a side note if any of ya get new counters make sure what your gettin or someone could pull a real fast one on ya.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I love using the stuff. Makes a SCREAMING call! Smells terrible when you turn it on the lathe though, and it's hard as a rock so it's rough on the tools and takes much more time than a wood call. That said, you could run one over with a truck with no ill effects, and it does not swell and shrink with the environment as wood does.

I carry 2 pot calls with me every time I turkey hunt: One wood slate, and one corion aluminum.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the photo firefighter. Is that the aluminum were looking at there or the corian? Im gonna have to do some googling and look at some more pics of them. What what im gathering i wont have to use a lathe cause the cnc will tear thru that stuff no prob. But i can only imagine how hard it is to turn. Fyi that stuff isnt the greatest to be breathing in so when ya turn it a repirator wouldnt be a bad idea.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

troutguy26 said:


> Thanks for the photo firefighter. Is that the aluminum were looking at there or the corian? Im gonna have to do some googling and look at some more pics of them. What what im gathering i wont have to use a lathe cause the cnc will tear thru that stuff no prob. But i can only imagine how hard it is to turn. Fyi that stuff isnt the greatest to be breathing in so when ya turn it a repirator wouldnt be a bad idea.


You're looking at the corion.

I wear a N95 mask when I turn. Don't want that crap in my lungs.

A CNC machine would be the cats meow, but I imagine it would take all the time, swearing, bleeding, (in other words, fun) out of making calls .

I imagine you're going to have a hard time finding pics of corion calls. There are so few out there. DuPont locked up that material tight with regs, so it's hard for callmakers to get it.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> You're looking at the corion.
> 
> I wear a N95 mask when I turn. Don't want that crap in my lungs.
> 
> ...


 Swearing... lots and lots of swearing and dont forget pot throwing.:lol:
It's a good thing i burn wood:smile-mad


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> You're looking at the corion.
> 
> I wear a N95 mask when I turn. Don't want that crap in my lungs.
> 
> ...


Firefighter you got my mind going now. Yes dupont,LG and various others are very very hard to get material and glue for without certain things. Its a crazy thing on how each company runs down to very very little things that is specific to them and i would imagine could be a pain to get. Hmm this is very intersting im gonna ponder on this a bit and try to find out what i can hopefully this might be ALOT easier than i thought and if so i wont forget ya for that hot tip.


----------

